# Looking for moody instrumental music



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm kind of changing directions with my yard this year, and plan to have my collection of characters put on a "show" of sorts for the TOT's. In between shows, I want to have moody instrumental music looping at low levels in the background similar to the music played by the street band in the Nightmare Before Christmas. I'll probably include Sally's Song, but would like most of the loop to be instrumental. Not really looking for electronic music, more wanting acoustical. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to check out some of MooreEnt24's threads. He's put together some beautiful instrumental pieces and was kind enough to offer some free downloads to Forum members.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the response! I'll check it out.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

They have "Baby Einstein" music. Why can't there be a "Baby Frankenstein" CD? :zombie:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I really like Midnight Syndicate. Most of their stuff is instrumental. I like to call it Classical Goth.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you like classical music, either Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana will give you the big classic orchestra sound... Syndicate is more like movie score, Nox is more operatic. You mentioned that NmBC street band... see if you can find some recordings of New Orleans dirge marches; those street funeral bands have a sound that's both festive and mournful at the same time.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the idea of the New Orleans dirges. I love both Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana, but I'm looking for more of a small group sound. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

freeplaymusic.com has some really nice atmospheric tracks. I'm definitely grabbing a few for use this year in my haunt.

Here's a neat one:

http://www.freeplaymusic.com/search/download_file.php?id=761&dur=0&type=mp3


----------

